# so some brat...



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

*so some brat wants to race me..*

he has a 2007 honda civic si. he is trying to argue that his little POS rice rocket can beat me in a race. This is a video of him racing an automatic 2005 legacy gt... Im currently sitting on a 6 speed 2.7t a6 with giac chip, 710n kn air filter, meth kit being installed soon. 
hes got a list of his mods and stupid little stuff he claims he put in. Wondering who you guys think would win...regardless its funny, crank the sound way up and you can hear that can on the back as hes going 10mph!








p.s. i just saw a similar thread..sorry for repeats!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHv_oAu9jD4


_Modified by mr.awesome at 9:51 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: so some brat wants to race me.. (mr.awesome)*

haha read the comments on that vid... btw- you have the win.


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: so some brat wants to race me.. (audis4boss)*

the comments are awesome. did you see any of the other videos? his 1-60 time, him racing an automatic eclipse. This kid is hilarious he wont race at the drag strip nearby..hell only race behind costco. his friends are going around saying "v4's" are better than v6's..


----------



## NE DUB MK3 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: so some brat wants to race me.. (mr.awesome)*

put money on it and embarass him


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: so some brat wants to race me.. (NE DUB MK3)*

i plan on it this spring. Im gonna tune her up and make sure shes in tip top shape before i give it a go


----------



## glenn1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: so some brat wants to race me.. (mr.awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.awesome* »_ saying "v4's" are better than v6's..

lol you sould as y is v is a strait line


----------

